# Hello!



## Azmond (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello! Not really a mice breader here, but still a fancy mouse pet owner with a question I need answering to! I am from Slovenia, and this is my second time having a mouse as a pet (two mice acctually) My first was a buck and he got sick right away when I brought him home, so he went straight to the vet and then in good care he had a happy life. Now I own two mices and when I bought them, they were very young so they were not too certain of their sex in the pet shop. I wanted two females for the apparent reason, but now I am afraid one of them might be a buck. I did try to check sex of one of them myself (the one I believe to be a male) but it looked as to be a female. What puzzles me though is, the behavior of that one. She/he very often presents some sort of dominance over the other, and often tries to as if to sniff the others genitals. It is always the same mouse doing that. The other mouse is a bit smaller, seems less active or courageous, and simply backs away when the first try to sniff her. Other then that they still seem to be living together quite nicely. No aggression. This sniffing seems to me to be a very male behaviour though I have no idea. My question is, could a doe be behaving to another doe in that way? Perhaps showing some sort of alpha female dominance or just because she is older? I wish this to be the case because if not, I might have a problem. I am sorry if I am wrong to post my question together with my presentation. I will move it if it is against the rules. Thanks!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome!
Good news for you, yes, females can certainly display these behaviours! No one on here can guarantee what you have on your hands though. You could post pictures of the vents of each mouse if you want to be more sure, otherwise, if it IS a male, you will only have a few weeks before you find out.........


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

WoodWitch answered it all, but I just wanted to say welcome


----------

